# ancora/già



## hyacinthus

Ciao a tutti!
Vorrei la vostra opinione riguardo a una frase che mi è capitato di sentire proprio oggi. Secondo voi è sbagliato dire:

- Me lo aveva detto *ancora* l'atra volta. (sottinteso: di fare qualcosa)

Oppure sarebbe più corretto dire:

- Me lo aveva *già* detto l'atra volta.?

Parlandone con un'altra persona mi è stato detto che utilizzare *ancora* in questa frase denota un regionalismo, tuttavia a me pare una frase abbastanza comune e non poi così marcata. Che ne dite?
Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' sicuramente sbagliato, ma molto comune dalle mie parti.
Di solito quando noi lo diciamo, le persone che non sono di qui strabuzzano gli occhi.


----------



## hyacinthus

Grazie Paulfromitaly! quindi anche a tuo parere la forma corretta è quella con *già*?


----------



## Necsus

La costruzione con _già_ mi risulta essere l'unica corretta in italiano standard. Infatti _già_ indica principalmente un evento compiuto (ci ho già pensato), mentre _ancora_ esprime per lo più la continuità di un'azione (ci penso ancora).


----------



## olgapiol

"gia" e' giusto


----------



## MünchnerFax

Anche da me la costruzione è diffusa, ma ci andrei piano a considerarla un sinonimo errato di quella con _già._

La frase con _già_ dice che uno mi ha detto la cosa prima del periodo temporale di riferimento. Quella con _ancora_ dice che uno mi ha ripetuto una cosa ancora una volta. Una frase del genere è tipica di chi dà un consiglio, o di un rapporto genitore-figlio, o più in generale di chiunque dia suggerimenti (da seguire più o meno obbligatoriamente ).
_
Ti sei ammalato? Lo credo, ancora l'altro giorno il medico ti aveva detto che dovevi metterti a riposo!_
Io capisco che il medico glielo ripeteva da settimane, e anche nell'ultima visita non ha mancato l'occasione per ricordarglielo.
_
Come, è finito il latte? Ma se ho controllato in frigo ancora ieri!_
Io capisco che il soggetto controlla regolarmente se c'è il latte o meno, e anche ieri l'ha fatto.

Entrambe le frasi con _già_ sono sensibilmente diverso. Nella prima, il medico mi avrebbe dato il consiglio di riposare in qualche maniera "in anticipo" rispetto a quando presumibilmente me lo doveva dire: _me l'ha già detto l'altra settimana, prima del tempo_, sembrerebbe di capire. Più un veggente che un medico, insomma.  E inoltre il fatto della ripetitività si perde completamente.
La seconda frase in quel contesto specifico, poi, con _già_ non funziona proprio. Che vorrebbe dire _ho già controllato ieri_? Il latte c'era o no?

Quindi, io sono per la correttezza di _ancora_ - beninteso, in questi casi e in questi contesti, non come sostituto universale di _già_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MünchnerFax said:


> Quindi, io sono per la correttezza di _ancora_ - beninteso, in questi casi e in questi contesti, non come sostituto universale di _già_.


Infatti io mi riferivo ad usi più clamorosamente sbagliati di "ancora", che comunque sento spesso qui:

Sei stato _ancora_ in quella pizzeria? (il significato logico è "sei già stato")


----------



## nikis

Paulfromitaly said:


> Infatti io mi riferivo ad usi più clamorosamente sbagliati di "ancora", che comunque sento spesso qui:
> 
> Sei stato _ancora_ in quella pizzeria? (il significato logico è "sei già stato")


 

Non sono d'accordo, questa frase mi sembra corretta. Qui, _ancora_, vuol dire _di nuovo_. Non ci si chiede se qualcuno è GIA' stato in quella pizzeria ma se ci si è ritornati.


----------



## Montesacro

Sono d'accordo con nikis.
Se io leggo la frase:

_Sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria?_

mi immagino che chi la pronuncia metta particolare enfasi proprio su _ancora_ e voglia dire: "ma come, ancora una volta hai mangiato lì"? (nonostante ci si mangi male, nonostante tu ci sia già stato tantissime volte...)


----------



## nikis

Montesacro said:


> Sono d'accordo con nikis.
> Se io leggo la frase:
> 
> _Sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria?_
> 
> mi immagino che chi la pronuncia metta particolare enfasi proprio su _ancora_ e voglia dire: "ma come, ancora una volta hai mangiato lì"? (nonostante ci si mangi male, nonostante tu ci sia già stato tantissime volte...)


 

Si, oppure

Sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria dopo che ci siamo stati assieme o non ci sei più andato?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nikis said:


> Non sono d'accordo, questa frase mi sembra corretta. Qui, _ancora_, vuol dire _di nuovo_. Non ci si chiede se qualcuno è GIA' stato in quella pizzeria ma se ci si è ritornati.


Non è corretta, perchè chi la usa non vuole dire "di nouvo", ma vuole dire "già".
Nello stesso italiano un poco approssimativo, la stessa persona direbbe:

Sei stato un'altra volta in quella pizzeria? (sei stato "di nuovo" )


----------



## Montesacro

nikis said:


> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con nikis.
> Se io leggo la frase:
> 
> _Sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria?_
> 
> mi immagino che chi la pronuncia metta particolare enfasi proprio su _ancora_ e voglia dire: "ma come, ancora una volta hai mangiato lì"? (nonostante ci si mangi male, nonostante tu ci sia già stato tantissime volte...)
> 
> 
> 
> Si, oppure
> 
> Sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria dopo che ci siamo stati assieme o non ci sei più andato?
Click to expand...

 
In questo caso però, rispetto ai miei esempi, l'intonazione della domanda sarebbe diversa (con nessuna particolare enfasi su _ancora_).



Paulfromitaly said:


> Non è corretta, perchè chi la usa non vuole dire "di nouvo", ma vuole dire "già".


 
La frase è di per sé corretta.
Il problema sta nel fatto che essa, nell'italiano standard, vuol dire qualcosa di diverso rispetto a ciò che il "tuo" parlante vuole esprimere.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Nello stesso italiano un poco approssimativo, la stessa persona direbbe:
> 
> Sei stato un'altra volta in quella pizzeria? (sei stato "di nuovo" )


 
Credo di capire ciò che intendi.
Ma qui ricadiamo nello stesso discorso: in generale non trovo affatto che questa frase sia espressa in un italiano un po' approssimativo, perché se pronunciata con una giusta intonazione può tranquillamente significare:

_Come (_pronunciato con sorpresa_)! di nuovo in quella pizzeria?_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Montesacro said:


> La frase è di per sé corretta.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che essa, nell'italiano standard, vuol dire qualcosa di diverso rispetto a ciò che il "tuo" parlante vuole esprimere.


Esattamente: la frase in sè dal punto di vista grammaticale è corretta, solo che chi la pronuncia utilizza "ancora" in maniera scorretta.


----------



## Astropolyp

Paulfromitaly ha ragione. Una frase come _sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria?_ può significare in certi usi regionali _se già stato (per la prima volta) in quella pizzeria?_

In Toscana frasi del genere sono comunissime e il loro significato è chiarito dal contesto, dalla posizione di _ancora_ nella frase e dal tono della voce:
-_Hai ancora fatto la lavatrice?_ = L'hai già fatta la lavatrice o la farai più tardi?
-_Glielo hai ancora detto?_ = Glielo hai già detto? 
Cambiando l'ordine delle parole il senso di _ancora_ può tornare ad essere quello standard: _Glielo hai detto ancora?_ = Glielo hai detto di nuovo?/Glielo hai già detto?

Il Garzanti online conferma che tale accezione di _ancora_ è un regionalismo e che un tempo era lecita:
_5 *(ant. o region.)* già, ormai: domandò... se egli *ancora* maritata l'avesse (BOCCACCIO Dec. X, 7) _

Comuque una espressione come _me lo aveva detto ancora l'altra volta_ mi è sconosciuta e mi suona innaturale. Evidentemente _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ è usato in contesti leggermente diversi a seconda della zona.

A questo punto mi chiedo: in quali regioni d'Italia, a parte la Lombardia e la Toscana, si usa _ancora_ in questo modo?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Nella mia famiglia si usava e si usa (Liguria), ma ripeto, non con il significato di _già_ bensì con quello proprio di "di nuovo", come ho spiegato precedentemente. _Me l'aveva detto ancora l'altra volta_ è una frase lecita (dal mio punto di vista e per la mia esperienza), ma decisamente diversa da _me l'aveva già detto l'altra volta._


----------



## effeundici

Scusa,ma in quale parte della Toscana perché a me sembra di non averlo mai sentito?



Astropolyp said:


> Paulfromitaly ha ragione. Una frase come _sei stato ancora in quella pizzeria?_ può significare in certi usi regionali _se già stato (per la prima volta) in quella pizzeria?_
> 
> In Toscana frasi del genere sono comunissime e il loro significato è chiarito dal contesto, dalla posizione di _ancora_ nella frase e dal tono della voce:
> -_Hai ancora fatto la lavatrice?_ = L'hai già fatta la lavatrice o la farai più tardi?
> -_Glielo hai ancora detto?_ = Glielo hai già detto?
> Cambiando l'ordine delle parole il senso di _ancora_ può tornare ad essere quello standard: _Glielo hai detto ancora?_ = Glielo hai detto di nuovo?/Glielo hai già detto?
> 
> Il Garzanti online conferma che tale accezione di _ancora_ è un regionalismo e che un tempo era lecita:
> _5 *(ant. o region.)* già, ormai: domandò... se egli *ancora* maritata l'avesse (BOCCACCIO Dec. X, 7) _
> 
> Comuque una espressione come _me lo aveva detto ancora l'altra volta_ mi è sconosciuta e mi suona innaturale. Evidentemente _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ è usato in contesti leggermente diversi a seconda della zona.
> 
> A questo punto mi chiedo: in quali regioni d'Italia, a parte la Lombardia e la Toscana, si usa _ancora_ in questo modo?


----------



## Astropolyp

effeundici said:


> Scusa,ma in quale parte della Toscana perché a me sembra di non averlo mai sentito?



Ma sei sicuro? Vuoi dire che non hai mai sentito _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ in domande tipo,
-_Ti sei ancora trasferito?_
-_Si è ancora sposata la Francesca?_
-_Ci sei ancora stato in quel nuovo cinema?_

Mi sembra così strano. 
Guarda, ho appena chiamato mia sorella (sta a Pistoia), e lei mi ha tranquillamente confermato. Era pure un pò sorpresa dalla mia domanda.
Forse non dovevo generalizzare a tutta la Toscana, ma diavolo, se questo uso di _ancora_ era proprio anche del Boccaccio, possibile che solo a Pistoia ne sia rimasta traccia?
C'è qualche altro toscano all'ascolto?

Comunque è da notare che la risposta alla domanda _Ti sei ancora trasferito?_ è _Sì, mi sono già trasferito_ e *non* _Sì, mi sono ancora trasferito._
Che io ricordi, non ho mai sentito usare _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ in una frase affermativa.


----------



## effeundici

Boh, abito a meno di 2 km dalla provincia di Pistoia e pistoiesi ne frequento tanti.Mai sentito.

Eppure sono uno che a queste cose ci bada.

Comunque appena ne vedo uno approfondisco.

ciao.

Edit: Ripensandoci io le ho sentite solo al negativo_._

-NON _Ti sei ancora trasferito?_
-NON _Si è ancora sposata la Francesca?_
-NON _Ci sei ancora stato in quel nuovo cinema?_



Astropolyp said:


> Ma sei sicuro? Vuoi dire che non hai mai sentito _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ in domande tipo,
> -_Ti sei ancora trasferito?_
> -_Si è ancora sposata la Francesca?_
> -_Ci sei ancora stato in quel nuovo cinema?_
> 
> Mi sembra così strano.
> Guarda, ho appena chiamato mia sorella (sta a Pistoia), e lei mi ha tranquillamente confermato. Era pure un pò sorpresa dalla mia domanda.
> Forse non dovevo generalizzare a tutta la Toscana, ma diavolo, se questo uso di _ancora_ era proprio anche del Boccaccio, possibile che solo a Pistoia ne sia rimasta traccia?
> C'è qualche altro toscano all'ascolto?
> 
> Comunque è da notare che la risposta alla domanda _Ti sei ancora trasferito?_ è _Sì, mi sono già trasferito_ e *non* _Sì, mi sono ancora trasferito._
> Che io ricordi, non ho mai sentito usare _ancora_ nel senso di _già_ in una frase affermativa.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Astropolyp said:


> A questo punto mi chiedo: in quali regioni d'Italia, a parte la Lombardia e la Toscana, si usa _ancora_ in questo modo?


 
Io l'ho sentito alcune volte. E come dice bene P.F.I. mi ha fatto strabuzzare gli occhi la prima volta.
Comunque, l'ho sentito solo da persone del bergamasco e del bresciano.
(qui a Milano non si usa)


----------

